

Show HN: Dakuto - service for beautifully annotating and sharing code - agrippanux
http://www.dakuto.com

======
gre
This would be cool for embeddable threaded discussions. Project Syndicate
tries to have a per-paragraph discussion but fails imo since it's still not
obvious enough which text they are commenting about.

Pretty cool though, what have you used this for so far?

~~~
agrippanux
Been using it explain AngularJS code to my lead designer - works well because
I can directly highlight the areas she is needs to know about (like variables
to change) without adding a bunch of comments to the code.

------
jpoloney
This would be pretty cool for code reviews. Any plans to import code from
Github?

~~~
rtao
Thanks, definitely a big use case! Importing code is something we're hoping to
do in the future. Another feature we're working on is enabling comment threads
so people can have conversations around a particular section.

------
levlandau
Looks really sweet I'm gonna try adding some os code

------
rogerdickey
This will be awesome for complex OSS projects!

